

FTC settles with Intel: more docs, interoperability - JoachimSchipper
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/04/ftc_settles_with_intel/

======
cleopatron
This is just bullshit. Intel got away with murder a few years ago when AMD's
processors were way better than Intel. As the article says, they've regained
the engineering lead now, thanks in part to their anti-competitive practices,
making this settlement useless.

Full disclosure: I work for AMD.

------
JoachimSchipper
Note: this is the same case as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1868611>
("Intel ordered to provide PCI for 6 years and to take compilers back"), but
this article is much more clear/informative.

